# emergere un file *-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

## marziods

Avrei, vorrei emergere un file:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-laptop/lenovo-sl-laptop" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-laptop/lenovo-sl-laptop-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

```

il problema è evidente però ho cercato in tutto il forum un sistema per "smascherare il file" tra le altre ho pure i sorgenti e potrei installarlo sempliciwemente con qualche make... però vorrei riuscire a farlo con emerge...

il problema nasce quando, nei vari how to, si dice di inserire una riga in  package.keywords... però io non ho questo file presente... devo crearlo? oppure esiste una procedura che lo crea?

grazie 

Marzio

----------

## cloc3

 *marziods wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema nasce quando, nei vari how to, 

 

questo è il riferimento ufficiale.

il file non viene creato di default perché è inutile in una installazione standard.

inoltre, è possibile creare, a piacere, un singolo file o una cartella (o un albero di cartelle) contenente file di testo.

----------

## marziods

Ok... ho creato la directory portage ed il file 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

dopo varie imprecazioni e altro giro di forum ho individuato che era necessario inserire la stringa in questo modo:

```
app-laptop/lenovo-sl-laptop **
```

con i due asterischi alla fine che, se ho capito bene, dichiarano valido il pacchetto per tutte le architetture.

non ho dichiarato nulla nel make.conf in ACCEPT_KEYWORDS pertanto ho mantenuto il ramo stable.

```
emerge -pv lenovo-sl-laptop
```

mi scarica una marea di pacchetti perl (dipendenze probabilmente).

ora prima di confermare il comando ed emergere il tutto vorrei sapere come fare a segnalare che sto testando il pacchetto. qualcuno mi sa indirizzare?

grazie

Marzio

----------

## riverdragon

 *marziods wrote:*   

> non ho dichiarato nulla nel make.conf in ACCEPT_KEYWORDS pertanto ho mantenuto il ramo stable.

 Devi avere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS. La differenza tra il ramo stabile e quello instabile sta nel carattere tilde "~". Quindi, se hai un sistema a 32 bit inserisci ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86", se è a 64 inserisci ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64".

----------

## marziods

 *Quote:*   

> Devi avere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

 

non averlo cosa può comportare? io di fatto non l'ho dichiarato e non mi pare che nell'handbook venga riportato l'obbligo... forse mi sbaglio ma cosa comporta il non averlo? non dovrebbe essere di defaul il ramo stable? oppure può darmi dei problemi  :Question: 

Grazie 

marzio

----------

## riverdragon

Probabilmente hai ragione tu, devo essermi sbagliato!

----------

## cloc3

 *marziods wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora prima di confermare il comando ed emergere il tutto vorrei sapere come fare a segnalare che sto testando il pacchetto.

 

il termine testing non è riferito al fatto che tu lo stia installando per esperimento, ma al fatto che il pacchetto utilizzato sia ritenuto stabile o sperimentale dagli sviluppatori gentoo.

la variabile ACCEPT_KEYWORDS indica a emerge di selezionare il pacchetto tenendo conto della variabile KEYWORDS di ciascun ebuild.

Per esempio:

```

s939 / # grep KEYWORDS /usr/portage/sys-devel/patch/patch-2.5.9.ebuild

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 m68k mips ppc ppc64 s390 sh sparc ~sparc-fbsd x86"

```

questo pacchetto non è installabile per emerge se usi ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=sparc-fbsd .

se la variabile ACCEPT_KEYWORDS non esiste sarà utilizzato un qualche default.

Se modifichi il valore di ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, al passaggio successivo, emerge proporrà tutti gli upgrade e/o i downgrade opportuni per riconfigurare in modo automatico la tua installazione.

Tuttavia, il downgrade da una installazione testing a una normale è operazione delicata e ricca di incognite.

Per questo è preferibile marcare l'installazione stabile e indicare singolarmente i pacchetti di testing desiderati.

----------

